

ShowHN: online monitoring service for classfieds sites in Canada. iSiteWatch.com - BogdanMm
http://iSiteWatch.com

======
mcmaxx
It's about time someone released this. I hate having to check craigslist
everyday for the same item

At least this way they email me

------
derekja
interesting service, love the idea. Several points of feedback:

1) after creating an account, it should log me in as that account. The extra
step of logging in is extraneous.

2) unclear where the search is monitoring. Particularly if I change my
location, does that update where the search is performed?

3) some of the areas are close enough that I'd like to search in more than one
area. For instance, I'm in Vancouver part of the time and Victoria the rest.
I'd love to search both places. I guess I could create two search profiles,
but that seems redundant.

4) the "+watcher advanced" and "+private links" pages could use some
additional explanatory text.

Just a few things to think about. Overall I like it, though!

~~~
BogdanMm
thank you for your feedback.

1\. Originally I didnt implement that to stop bots but I dont think its an
issue now. I will change it. Facebook login goes straight in.

2\. Yep when you change your location all your watchers will be watching the
sites for the new location. Search runs every 5minutes.

3\. Interesting suggestion, I will have to think how to implement that. You
can also set a provice wide search, if you select your locaton as just the
province.

4\. agreed

thanks again, hope it helps you find what you are looking for.

------
Loki44
Wow, great site, thank you so much for creating this. I've been looking for
something like this for a while.

